
WOW, Wayland over Wire (2016) - mindcrime
https://blogs.s-osg.org/wow-wayland-over-wire/
======
eklavya
In the comments the author says, it's not happening.

"Wayland network transparency will likely be handled at the compositor level,
and not in libwayland, so this work never evolved beyond a proof of concept."

~~~
krylon
As a regular end user, I don't care where this is handled, as long as it _is_
handled.

Network transparency is, to me, the killer feature of X11. I am aware that
security on X11 is atrocious at best and that a replacement is needed, but any
successor without network transparency is inacceptable to me.

Worse, actually, there are a number of other Unix systems (and even non-Unix
systems) around that speak X11. In fact, the killer feature of X11 is _cross
platform network transparency_. Unless other platforms adopt Wayland or a
common wire protocol, that is lost, too.

~~~
agumonkey
Do you often rely on X11 network transparency ? I love the idea but I rarely
see it mentionned (maybe because people are too happy using it). On the other
hand many many people talk about VNC like protocols (be it on Windows or other
OSes)

~~~
kefka
I actually do, yes.

All of my machines at home and online are all Linux machines, one of. Some of
them have graphical UIs for various reasons. With that, all I need do is
include the -X forward in my ssh config, and I can run X apps and display
locally.

Right now, I have 3 programs running on remote machines. I don't have to care
where they are... because they're right here on my desktop. It just works.

And Wayland/Mir/whatever doesn't. That's trading security problems for a
purely worse experience.

~~~
leni536
Last time I tried Weston it had an rdp backend implemented.

~~~
ackalker
This is about forwarding individual remote applications, not entire desktops.

~~~
krylon
I think RDP can do that, too. At least on Windows there is something called
RemoteApp (or something like that) that does just that. (I have never used it,
though!)

~~~
teh_klev
This is the skinny on RemoteApp. You need to be running Windows Server 2008 or
later as the host machine:

[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/cc753844(WS.10)....](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/cc753844\(WS.10\).aspx)

Citrix have a similar thing called XenApp:

[https://www.citrix.com/products/xenapp-
xendesktop/](https://www.citrix.com/products/xenapp-xendesktop/)

------
morekozhambu
If only they could try a [Mosh - Mobile
Shell]([https://mosh.org/](https://mosh.org/)) type of design for graphics
over the wire that would be really cool. !!

~~~
eiffelveh
A few years ago I tested Xpra, maybe it would suit your needs, it's "screen
for x11" : [http://xpra.org/](http://xpra.org/)

------
jlebrech
all we need is a webassembler client for wayland and byebye html.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Finally, perfection is within our reach.

~~~
TeMPOraL
For perfection, I'm waiting for webasm implementation of CLIM.

~~~
agumonkey
Reminds me that I've not seen a CLOS.js yet while there's about everything
else being ported to it.

~~~
pjmlp
With ClojureScript you are half way there.

~~~
agumonkey
Clojure is quite a different mindset from CL[OS]. Not that I dislike the
pragmatic integrism of clojure regarding immutability and idioms. The
exception system, the included MOP, the debugging system. You may say that one
can add it on top of clojure ..

------
jackweirdy
The WOW starts now

------
Sunset
Nice ungooglealbe name, it horribly conflicts with World Of Warcraft and
Windows On Windows(the syswow64 subsistem of windows)

~~~
pawadu
Well, sometimes this is exactly what you want - try to find a pirate copy of
the movie xXx :)

~~~
NinoScript
I tried searching for "xxx movie torrent", first result was porn, the next
four results were pirate copies of that movie. Surprisingly, it was not hard
at all.

